# The CornerCutter Podcast - a consistent weekly speed cubing podcast



## CornerCutter (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

I launched The CornerCutter Podcast (originally CornerTwist) a few months ago. It is a podcast all about cubing and how to improve. I talk about the latest cubing news, information on methods and cubes, and also I have just began to have guests on the show! I am planning in the upcoming shows to interview top cubers, youcubers, and also I'll record some cubing chat at competitions.

Please check out the website: https://thecornercutterpodcast.com
And you can listen here: https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/listen/

Subscribe in iTunes!


I would love to get some feedback on the podcast! Let me know what you like about it and maybe some things I could improve.

Thanks!


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 12, 2017)

I think it's pretty good! I am lovig your channel too btw


----------



## cuber314159 (May 12, 2017)

I may check this out but:

CornerCutter is a informative speedcubing podcast and YT channel
should be:
CornerCutter is an informative speedcubing podcast and YT channel


----------



## CornerCutter (May 12, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think it's pretty good! I am lovig your channel too btw


Thank you! I try to post a video every week!



cuber314159 said:


> I may check this out but:
> 
> CornerCutter is a informative speedcubing podcast and YT channel
> should be:
> CornerCutter is an informative speedcubing podcast and YT channel



I will correct that.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 26, 2017)

I just released the latest episode - #12!

It is all about Pyraminx!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

I listen to every episode when they come out! They are great! 

Good job CornerCutter!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 26, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> I listen to every episode when they come out! They are great!
> 
> Good job CornerCutter!


Thank you for listening to every episode! I appreciate the feedback.

Any show topics for future episodes would be great!


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 31, 2017)

In episode 17 which will be released on Monday, I have an interview with a WCA Delegate. A few of the things we will be talking about are, the process of becoming a delegate, and how competitions are set-up and make official.

I hope the podcast gives you guys some interesting information.


----------



## Sion (Oct 19, 2017)

By the way, my episode is out, and I encourage fellow listeners to listen to this interview on iTunes!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 31, 2017)

Today we are celebrating 1 year of the podcast! 

Thank you to all have listened and got involved with the show!

thecornercutterpodcast.com

Happy New Year!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 14, 2018)

Episode #30 was just published! I chat with Eric Zhao from CubeDepot and we discuss the history of the cube shop and puzzle hardware. 

Also two updates:

I am now posting the podcast episodes on my Youtube channel. And The CornerCutter Podcast is now a weekly podcast!

Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

Weekly!?! Cool! I will check out #30 for sure!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 14, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Weekly!?! Cool! I will check out #30 for sure!


Yes! I'm excited too! Listen to #29 and #30 to find out why. 

Thanks!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 25, 2018)

Episode #31 came out last week. The WR's from the past few weeks were exciting!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 31, 2018)

Kevin Hays is the next guest! I will be doing the interview in a few days, so if you have any questions you would like me to ask him please let me know.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 31, 2018)

What was your biggest cubing success?

Why did you chose big cubes over other events?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 31, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Kevin Hays is the next guest! I will be doing the interview in a few days, so if you have any questions you would like me to ask him please let me know.


Awesome!

What is your goal for Skewb at gateway ravioli?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 31, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Kevin Hays is the next guest! I will be doing the interview in a few days, so if you have any questions you would like me to ask him please let me know.


That is really exiting. I am happy to hear that you will be having him in the podcast.

Now that you are competing in Skewb, are you ever going to ever compete in any other events such as Pyraminx, Square 1 etc?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 31, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> That is really exiting. I am happy to hear that you will be having him in the podcast.
> 
> Now that you are competing in Skewb, are you ever going to ever compete in any other events such as Pyraminx, Square 1 etc?


I doubt he'll compete in anything else. He's doing Skewb as a joke becuase it's his least favorite event and a lot of people wanted him to do it so it was one of his sub goals on Twitch.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for the questions guys! The interview went great and will be posted on Monday.

Let me know if you have any questions for Bob Burton since he's the next guest.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 5, 2018)

When will the NE Champ be announced?


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 10, 2018)

Kevin Hays interview is out! Easiest way to listen is here or on my YouTube.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 2, 2018)

Bob Burton from the WCA Board was featured on the latest episode #36.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 2, 2018)

Cool I really enjoyed the one with Kevin, ill look at this one, who is the next guest?


----------



## CornerCutter (May 2, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Cool I really enjoyed the one with Kevin, ill look at this one, who is the next guest?


At the end of this episode I talk about some of the next show topics, but I'm working on getting Patrick Ponce and Drew Brads on.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 25, 2018)

I'm currently open for applications for the next YouCubers show. If you interested them please PM me. Your channel must have over 100 subs. 

Check out the last YouCubers show here.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 5, 2018)

Episode #39 was just released. I have an awesome discussion with Will Callan @WACWCA talking about his NAR and 2x2 in general.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 23, 2018)

I switched up the format a little on this past weeks episode. It is a debate on if you should be color neutral on 3x3 and if there should be any events added to the WCA. 

Also, remember you can listen on YouTube if you prefer!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 25, 2018)

I just launched a podcast giveaway! I'm giving away a $15 SpeedCubeShop Gift Card! 

You can enter here.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 30, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> I just launched a podcast giveaway! I'm giving away a $15 SpeedCubeShop Gift Card!
> 
> You can enter here.


Last day is tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 27, 2018)

I just had an awesome conversation with Shivam Bansal! We discuss his WR and Multiblind in general.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks - I thoroughly enjoyed the interview with Shivam!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 27, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks - I thoroughly enjoyed the interview with Shivam!


That means a lot, thank you for the feedback!


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 16, 2018)

This weeks episode is with @DGCubes! Find out more information and listen here. I also have updated my website with a new theme.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 13, 2018)

The two most recent episodes we had were awesome! First one we celebrated episode #50 of the podcast and I just published a conversation I had with Phil Yu from TheCubicle.us. Let me know what you think.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 13, 2018)

BTW @CornerCutter I was the max who applied for cuber chats


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 13, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> BTW @CornerCutter I was the max who applied for cuber chats


Cool!


----------



## pjk (Sep 14, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> The two most recent episodes we had were awesome! First one we celebrated episode #50 of the podcast and I just published a conversation I had with Phil Yu from TheCubicle.us. Let me know what you think.


Excellent interview with Phil, well done (also left a review on iTunes for you today). Any idea why the settlement would be confidential?

Also, Josh, a recommendation for the podcast: times in the show notes. Make of a list of the topics discussed with the time in the podcast where you start the discussion. For example, if people just want to listen to Phil talk about the lawsuit, put that in the show notes with where to jump. Not absolutely necessary but other podcasts have this and sometimes it is useful.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 14, 2018)

pjk said:


> Excellent interview with Phil, well done (also left a review on iTunes for you today). Any idea why the settlement would be confidential?
> 
> Also, Josh, a recommendation for the podcast: times in the show notes. Make of a list of the topics discussed with the time in the podcast where you start the discussion. For example, if people just want to listen to Phil talk about the lawsuit, put that in the show notes with where to jump. Not absolutely necessary but other podcasts have this and sometimes it is useful.


Lawsuit settlements are almost always confidential.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 15, 2018)

pjk said:


> Excellent interview with Phil, well done (also left a review on iTunes for you today). Any idea why the settlement would be confidential?
> 
> Also, Josh, a recommendation for the podcast: times in the show notes. Make of a list of the topics discussed with the time in the podcast where you start the discussion. For example, if people just want to listen to Phil talk about the lawsuit, put that in the show notes with where to jump. Not absolutely necessary but other podcasts have this and sometimes it is useful.


Thanks! And I really appreciate the iTunes review!

No, he didn't give me any of that information....even off air. 

Great idea! Doing it for everything might be time consuming, but even if it was just a few of the main topics it would be good.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 30, 2018)

September 30th is International Podcast Day so the episode this week we are celebrating! I interview two of my favorite podcasters and I ask them what they think about cubing and then we talk some podcasting. I think you will enjoy hearing non-cuber stories - *TCCP#53*


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 12, 2018)

Back this week with another awesome episode! It is the second episode of Cuber Chats were I bring on a few listeners to discuss a couple different topics. @tigermaxi was one of the guests! You can listen here: thecornercutterpodcast.com/54. Please email or message me with any feedback.

@pjk how do you like the time stamps?


----------



## pjk (Oct 15, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> @pjk how do you like the time stamps?


Looks good, is it possible to turn the time stamp into a link that when clicked goes to that spot? Like on Youtube how you can link to specific times during the video.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 16, 2018)

pjk said:


> Looks good, is it possible to turn the time stamp into a link that when clicked goes to that spot? Like on Youtube how you can link to specific times during the video.


Thanks! I will see if I can do that, although I would like people to listen to the whole episode. Are thinking if listeners want to find a specific part?


----------



## pjk (Oct 17, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Thanks! I will see if I can do that, although I would like people to listen to the whole episode. Are thinking if listeners want to find a specific part?


Yeah. A lot of big podcasts have links to specific parts for people who only want to listen to sections of it. Not a big deal though if it is time consuming to setup.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 22, 2018)

New episode is out! I have Cubing News, Question of the Month results, and Alg of the Week. Episode #55: thecornercutterpodcast.com/55

Next interview is with Jayden McNeill!


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 28, 2018)

The episode with Jayden McNeill is out! We discuss his WR fail, his cubing analysis work, and much more: thecornercutterpodcast.com/56


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 1, 2018)

Damian Bias and I have a fun and interesting conversation about his Cubeologist YouTube channel and working at TheCubicle.us. All on this weeks episode of The CornerCutter Podcast: thecornercutterpodcast.com/57


----------



## Tabe (Nov 1, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> The episode with Jayden McNeill is out! We discuss his WR fail, his cubing analysis work, and much more: thecornercutterpodcast.com/56


I do like Jayden and it's always great to hear more from him but I had to laugh when he said "mid-50s in megaminx is mediocre". Top 200 in the world in anything is hardly mediocre, LOL.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 14, 2018)

New episode just released! I talk about the latest records and releases, my recent competition, and give some shoutouts: thecornercutterpodcast.com/59


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 28, 2018)

Last week I did an interview with J Perm: thecornercutterpodcast.com/60

And I just released an episode where we are debating the RedBull Championships and the best 5x5 method: thecornercutterpodcast.com/61

Thanks for listening!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 10, 2018)

We had an interesting discussion on this weeks episode about 3x3 with Feet getting removed from the WCA and the 3.47 WR. thecornercutterpodcast.com/62


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 18, 2019)

Been a while since I posted about the podcast here, but the podcast is still going strong! I just published an episode with Ian Scheffler who is the author of Cracking the Cube, it was an amazing conversation! Listen here: thecornercutterpodcast.com/66


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 19, 2019)

Great episode. I just ordered the book, even if I usually don't order books in english.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 19, 2019)

freshcuber.de said:


> Great episode. I just ordered the book, even if I usually don't order books in english.


Thank you! Nice, I know you will enjoy it!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 22, 2019)

Cameron Brown from SCS was on last week! And this week was Cubing News and Listener Comments!


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 25, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> Cameron Brown from SCS was on last week! And this week was Cubing News and Listener Comments!


I really liked that interview! It is rare to get all the "behind the scenes" stuff.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 27, 2019)

FireCuber said:


> I really liked that interview! It is rare to get all the "behind the scenes" stuff.


Thank you! I enjoy that too!


----------



## pjk (May 17, 2019)

I enjoyed listening to the latest one with Stanley:
https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/...4-5x5-blindfolded-world-record-holder-tccp77/


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 30, 2019)

Episode #82 was just released featuring CubeSolveHero: https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/...ro-interview_youtuber-brandon-cannady-tccp82/


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 8, 2019)

The episode this week is with Garrett Collins from CANcube.ca: https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/..._interview-with-owner-garrett-collins-tccp83/


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 15, 2019)

Nats 2019 Wrap-up episode is out featuring Shawn from SpeedCubeReview: https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/2019/08/15/us-nationals-2019-wrap-up-with-shawn-boucke-from-speedcubereview-tccp84/


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 31, 2019)

New episode out: http://thecornercutterpodcast.com/2...es-and-best-online-rubiks-cube-timers-tccp85/

News, updates, online timers, and your answers to Question of the Month!


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 13, 2019)

New episode came out today featuring J Perm talking about his new website: https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/...-and-fmc-competitions-with-dylan-wang-tccp86/


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 26, 2019)

Finally, a new episode! Featuring Jonah Crosby!

Website: https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/...podium-at-us-nationals-2019-tccp87/#more-1710

YouTube:


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 2, 2019)

New episode featuring Graham Siggins Multi-Blind World Record holder! Listen here: https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/...53-57-multi-blind-world-record-holder-tccp88/
YouTube:


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 29, 2019)

Another episode finally out:





Next episode is with Lucas Garron leader of the WCA Regulations Committee!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 29, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> Another episode finally out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has the episode been recorded yet? If not could give you some questions to possibly ask him?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Has the episode been recorded yet? If not could give you some questions to possibly ask him?



The episode has already been released, that's what his announcement was about.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 29, 2019)

ProStar said:


> The episode has already been released, that's what his announcement was about.


“Next episode is with Lucas Garron leader of the WCA Regulations Committee!”


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> “Next episode is with Lucas Garron leader of the WCA Regulations Committee!”



Oh, sorry, I didn't see that


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 30, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Has the episode been recorded yet? If not could give you some questions to possibly ask him?


It has been recorded. Sorry. If it was about clock it might have been covered.


----------



## jmhatlestad (Feb 15, 2020)

Do you still sell magnetic clocks on your website, https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/magneticclock/? If so, could you tell me about how long it would take to get to us in the U.S from day of order? Thanks!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

jmhatlestad said:


> Do you still sell magnetic clocks on your website, https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/magneticclock/? If so, could you tell me about how long it would take to get to us in the U.S from day of order? Thanks!



He is still selling them, I believe it take 2-4 days. I could be wrong though


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 16, 2020)

jmhatlestad said:


> Do you still sell magnetic clocks on your website, https://thecornercutterpodcast.com/magneticclock/? If so, could you tell me about how long it would take to get to us in the U.S from day of order? Thanks!


Yes, I'm still making and selling them. It usually takes under a week, but I'm currently backed up on orders so if you were to order now it would take 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

Another episode out!


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

@CornerCutter On your website in the guest section:

"Cuber Chats

Every several episodes I am planning a show *were* 3 or 4 cubers discuss random cubing topics or current events."


----------



## Username: Username: (Mar 28, 2020)

Listening to the podcast right now I like it. 
How did you get so many famous cuber's in your podcast?


----------

